# Welcher Gamerstuhl / Chefsessel?



## sonic1monkey (12. März 2015)

Suche einen guten Gamerstuhl / Chefsessel.

Sowas z.B.  Robas Lund 62501SR4 DX Racer1 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Robas Lund 62503S8/62503SA4 DX Racer3 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Bezug Kunstleder, 74 x 117-127 x 50 cm, Gestell Alu schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

mit Wippfunktion


Die Quallität sollte stimmen, darf aus gerne etwas günstiger sein.


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2015)

Ich hoffe du hast auch einen Gaming Tisch und Gaming Vorhänge, sonst wäre es ja ne Schande in dem Zimmer zu spielen.

Geh ins Möbelhaus und probier durch, das verlinkte Zeug würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2015)

Geil ist ja dieser Satz aus der Produktbeschreibung: "Die Belastbarkeit des Bürostuhls beträgt max. 100 kg und es wird eine  Einsatzzeit von ca. 3-4 Stunden täglich in ihrem Home-Office  vorgeschlagen."


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. März 2015)

Ich habe den ersten Stuhl. Habe ihn bei Möbel Höffner gefunden und er war mit abstand der bequemste von allen (ca. 50 Stück).
Auch nach mehreren Monaten macht er noch einen sehr guten Eindruck! Vom Kunstleder würde ich dir abraten, gerade bei Sommer könnte es unangenehm werden


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. März 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast auch einen Gaming Tisch und Gaming Vorhänge, sonst wäre es ja ne Schande in dem Zimmer zu spielen.
> 
> Geh ins Möbelhaus und probier durch, das verlinkte Zeug würde ich nicht kaufen.



Aber nur in Gamer- Möbelhaus! Müsste in der Gamer- Stadt auf der Gamer-Straße 1 sein! Ein Gamer- Bus Linie Game1 fährt dort mit Gamer-Geschwindigkeit hin!


----------



## Mgmt (12. März 2015)

"Etwas günstiger" ist ja bekanntlich relativ. Habe persönlich hiermit gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
Chefsessel "Kings" - Schwarz - BÃ?rostuhl Schreibtischstuhl Drehstuhl Sessel Stuhl PokerStuhl Casinostuhl (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Sieht auch nicht nach so nem billigen Racing-Sessel aus.


----------



## VolkerRacho (12. März 2015)

Nutze diesen hier seit knapp 3 Wochen... Ein GEILES Teil ... 
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...zzi-Torretta-Gaming-Chair-schwarz::28687.html


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2015)

Ja sorry, mir kommt regelmäßig das kotzen wenn sich "Gamer" auf eine art Experten-Ebene stellen und nur das beste, maßgefertigte Equipment für diesen Bereich brauchen.
Das ganze Marketing rund ums Gaming geht voll auf, müsste man schon fast als Pflicht sehen, Leute die darauf reinfallen, aufzuklären.

Aber genug OT.

Leg bisschen was drauf und du hast einen edlen und bequemen Echtleder Sessel der dir Jahrelang erhalten bleibt, natürlich haben die nicht son pornösen "Ich bin Gamer" Look.
Stoffsessel für jemanden der wahrscheinlich mehrere Stunden täglich draufsitzt ? Na lecker, Kunstleder ebenso schlecht weil es sich relativ schnell löst und dann grottig aussieht, aber aus hygienischer Sicht immernoch besser als Stoff.

Aber wie gesagt, für welchen Sessel und für welches Material du dich auch entscheidest, ich würde auf keinen Fall einen Sessel wegen einer Empfehlung kaufen, jeder Mensch ist anders, geh durchprobieren bevor du blind etwas bestellst.


----------



## sonic1monkey (12. März 2015)

Ich weiß das ,,Gamerstuhl´´ eine schlechte bezeichung ist aber denkemal da weiß jeder was ich will

Ob da nun  Gamerstuhl oder Officestuhl drauf steht ist mir egal nur hatte ich schon paar ,,billige´´ teile die dann knacken und knarzen bzw. kaputt gehen nach nichtmal einem Jahr.


----------



## Oadmo (14. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen diesen hier gekauft:
Robas Lund 62506GW8/62506SW4 Racer6 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gestell Alu schwarz, 78 x 52 x 124-134 cm, Kunstleder PU schwarz / weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

er ist sauber verarbeitet, super bequem und eine Absolute Kaufempfehlung.
Behalte den Preis ein bisschen im Auge, manchmal ist er im Angebot für ca. 199 Euros 

Gruß
Oadmo


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

Je nachdem wie lange du da drauf sitzt würde ich etwas mehr investieren.
Bitte keinen Fall Kunstleder. Echtleder ist besser, eine Netzrückenlehne wäre meine Wahl. 
Ein teurer Bürostuhl hält ewig und wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Investition.


----------



## flohrida (23. März 2015)

Wenn der Stuhl auch noch schön aussehen soll und sich sehr gut auf dich und deine Sitzposition einstellen lassen soll kann ich dir diesen:
MAXNOMIC® ESL PRO

Empfehlen


----------



## friiiike (29. Mai 2015)

Die Chefsessel von Topstar sind einfach die besten! Zwar nicht ganz günstig aber super bequem. Da will man gar nicht mehr aufstehen.
-> Chefsessel günstig kaufen bei office discount - Ihrem Büroartikel Discounter

VG friiiike


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Mai 2015)

Dafür hier angemeldet? 

Verstehe nicht wie man heute noch Stühle für die Verwendung am PC mit starrer Rückenlehne empfehlen kann.

PS: "Solche" einfachen Stühle gibts zum selben Preis in jedem Ikea. Denke nicht das der TE danach sucht.


----------



## Amokhunter (1. Juni 2015)

DXRacer Online-Shop bietet ergonomische Büro-und Computerstühle.Schneller internationaler Versand!

Da solltest du fündig werden. Ich hab einen M-Series und muss sagen das Ding is fuckin' awesome 
Schöne Sitztiefe, das Polster im Lendenwirbelbereich ist sauangenehm und die Rollen sind laufruhig und vor allem funzen sie auch, nicht so wie bei manchen Bürostühlen, bei denen die Rollem am Kreuz nur Deko sind, weil sie sich nicht drehen.
Sitzhöhe kannste einstellen, Armstützen kann man in der höhe, vorne/hinten und drehung einstellen wie mans haben will.
Aber auch die günstigeren scheinen brauchbare Ausstattung mit zu bringen.


----------



## Maqama (1. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie lange du da drauf sitzt würde ich etwas mehr investieren.
> Bitte keinen Fall Kunstleder. Echtleder ist besser, eine Netzrückenlehne wäre meine Wahl.
> Ein teurer Bürostuhl hält ewig und wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Investition.



Was hast du denn gegen Kunstleder.
Die ganzen DXRacer etc. haben doch alle Kunstleder soweit ich weiß.
Habe ja selber so einen Stuhl.
Was besseres kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Der Stuhl bzw. das "Leder" sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag.
Und das nach 2 Jahren Benutzung. Ich bin von dem Kunstleder sehr überzeugt.


----------



## TheLo0s (2. Juni 2015)

friiiike schrieb:


> Die Chefsessel von Topstar sind einfach die besten! Zwar nicht ganz günstig aber super bequem. Da will man gar nicht mehr aufstehen.
> -> Chefsessel günstig kaufen bei office discount - Ihrem Büroartikel Discounter
> 
> VG friiiike



Topstar ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt, sind echt bequem... Kommt natürlich auch auf deinen Körperbau an, aber Probesitzen sollte sowieso klar sein 

Die haben auch die Sitness Serie mit beweglicher Sitzfläche... Sind auch über viele Stunden bequem!

https://www.office-profishop.com/in...star-Sitness-Shop---Fitness-durch-Sitzen.html


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2015)

TheLo0s schrieb:


> Die haben auch die Sitness Serie mit beweglicher Sitzfläche... Sind auch über viele Stunden bequem!


Gut, darüber eine positive Meinung zu lesen! 
Ich hab mir die Tage den Sitness45 nach Probesitzen im Möbelhaus bestellt.

Bei Bedarf kann ich nach Erhalt + Testen gerne noch mal was dazu schreiben.


----------



## freezy94 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten auch nach einem bequemen und langlebigen Stuhl gesucht der funktional und optisch auch einiges her macht.
Meine Wahl ist auf einen Maxnomic von Need for Seat gefallen, kostete mich rund 400-450 Euro, die Investition hat sich aber in jedem Fall gelohnt.
Die Qualität sowie der Kundenservice (Beratung und Reklamation, Reklamation deshalb weil Spediteur etwas schweres hat drauf fallen lassen und somit das Kreuz beschädigt wurde, 2 Tage später neues Kreuz erhalten) ist einsame spitze, binnen weniger Minuten erhält man eine Rückantwort.
Ich würde keinen günstigen mehr nehmen. Das merkt man sofort.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Juni 2015)

Probesitzen und nach Körperbau abgleichen!

Der AkRacing Premium V2 in Schwarz hat seinen Dienst bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres gut erfüllen können. Mit dem Nackenkissen und der verstellbaren Lehne um 90°C und der relativ tiefen Höhe ist er ideal für fast alle Körpergrössen, lediglich "festere" könnten mit dem engen Sitz ein Problem haben. Zu den Chefsesseln klar sind die bequemer und besser in höheren Preisregionen doch ich konnte mich nicht damit anfreunden. Präferenzen sind halt unterschiedlich. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## freezy94 (3. Juni 2015)

Dies ist ganz interessant: NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname
PS: Ich hatte vorher den gleichen Stuhl des Noname-Herstellers und der war nach ein mal setzen sofort auf dem Holzkern... (preislich liegt der Stuhl bei 69-200 Euro, was schon verdammt frech ist...).


----------



## Lowpinger (3. Juni 2015)

hab den ersten, den du gelinked hast, auch via Amazon bestellt und mit grauen Applikationen

super teil, sehr zu empfehlen

und nein die ganzen DX Racer haben NICHT alle Kunstleder, weil ich genau sowas nicht gesucht habe


----------



## Maqama (3. Juni 2015)

Habe mich mal probehalber durch mehere Maxnomics und DX Racer geklickt.
Alle haben Kunstleder, schick mir mal bitte einen Link, mit einem Stuhl ohne Kunstleder.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juni 2015)

Den hab ich mir gegönnt: MAXNOMIC® PRO-CHIEF BWE

Hatte natürlich Zweifel ob es das Geld wert ist, wurde aber nicht enttäuscht. Würde jederzeit wieder einen kaufen. Wer viel Zeit sitzend verbringt, sei es beruflich im Büro oder Auto und zusätzlich oft und lange Spielsessions in seiner Freizeit anhängt kann schnell weit über 12h im Sitzen pro Tag verbringen. Auf Arbeit hab ich leider zu wenig Einfluss auf die Wahl der Büromöbel, im Auto kann man auch nur bedingt etwas ändern, also bleibt die Frage wie man sich in seiner Freizeit ausrüstet.


----------



## sucheGamingPC (14. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie ihr alle diese Stühle kauft, für Kunstleder über 300€ ausgeben. Da zahlt man doch nur den Namen. 

Bin hier auf den Thread gestoßen weil ich selbst einen Stuhl suche, ich würde mir aber nie Kunstleder kaufen und dann erst recht nicht für den Preis.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

sucheGamingPC schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie ihr alle diese Stühle kauft, für Kunstleder über 300€ ausgeben. Da zahlt man doch nur den Namen.


Naja, die sind halt stylisch und außerdem wird man damit zum Pro! 

Ne, ich finde sie tatsächlich bequem.
Nur die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind mir nicht umfangreich genug.
Die Optik ist halt stark Geschmackssache... ^^


----------



## sucheGamingPC (15. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, die sind halt stylisch und außerdem wird man damit zum Pro!
> 
> Ne, ich finde sie tatsächlich bequem.
> Nur die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind mir nicht umfangreich genug.
> Die Optik ist halt stark Geschmackssache... ^^



Das die Stühle nicht schlecht aussehen sage ich ja nicht, nur der Preis ist halt viel zu hoch für das was man bekommt.


----------



## El-Wizard (15. Juni 2015)

Ich finde man muss wirklich darauf achten einen ergonomischen Stuhl zu nehmen. Ich habe jahrelang in der falschen Haltung gezockt und habe Jahre später immer noch mit den Konsequenzen zu kämpfen. Gebt lieber mal 2-300€ mehr aus als ihr es sonst würdet. Oder ein Keilkissen wenigstens. Ich sprech aus Erfahrung, macht euch euren Rücken nicht kaputt.!


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß für 300 Euro einen Echtleder-Bezug >>der *wirklich* aus Echtleder<< zu finden.
Die Stühle sind total bequem und das Kunstleder ist alles andere als Unbequem o.ä. zudem ist es pflegeleichter und im Sommer ist es auch bequem und klebt nicht wie immer nachgesagt - vom umweltfreundlichen Aspekt und den wengier leidenden Lebewesen (für die begriffsstutzigen: Tiere) mal abgesehen.

Im Handel ist Echtfell auch nicht zwingend gleich Echtfell und Kunstfell nicht zwingend Kunstfell - je nach dem aus welchem Land es kommt - traurig das in gewissen Ländern Echtfell günstiger ist als Kunstfell (synthetisch hergestellt) - aber das will die Menschheit ja nicht begreifen.


----------



## sucheGamingPC (15. Juni 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß für 300 Euro einen Echtleder-Bezug >>der *wirklich* aus Echtleder<< zu finden.
> Die Stühle sind total bequem und das Kunstleder ist alles andere als Unbequem o.ä. zudem ist es pflegeleichter und im Sommer ist es auch bequem und klebt nicht wie immer nachgesagt - vom umweltfreundlichen Aspekt und den wengier leidenden Lebewesen (für die begriffsstutzigen: Tiere) mal abgesehen.
> 
> Im Handel ist Echtfell auch nicht zwingend gleich Echtfell und Kunstfell nicht zwingend Kunstfell - je nach dem aus welchem Land es kommt - traurig das in gewissen Ländern Echtfell günstiger ist als Kunstfell (synthetisch hergestellt) - aber das will die Menschheit ja nicht begreifen.




Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht einen Echtlederstuhl für 300€. 
Das mit den leidenden Tieren ist Quatsch. Klar wenn du bei Deichmann Echtlederschuhe für 40€ kaufst, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern wenn da irgendwas nicht richtig gelaufen ist ( in Moralischer Sicht ). Wenn du aber Waren, egal ob Schuhe, Möbel etc. aus echt Leder kaufst und darauf achtest woher das Leder kommt ( Nachfragen, zertifizieren lassen ) dann ist daran nichts verwerflich. 
Genauso ist es mit Fell, ich kaufe z.B. immer Winterjacken mit echtes Fell, z.B. mit Rentierfell o.Ä. und das ist dann zertifiziert, mein weiß wann und wo das Tier geschossen wurde. Und da ist auch nichts verwerfliches dran, viele Familien in Sibirien, Alaska etc. züchten seit hunderte Jahre z.B. Renntiere und leben von dem Fleisch und Fell und es werden nur Tiere erlegt die den Winter sowieso nicht überleben. Das ist denen ihre Existenz. 

Kann mich immer wieder aufregen wenn Menschen aufschreien Tierquäler etc. weil ich wert auf Qualität lege und im Winter gerne Pelze trage bzw. meine Schnürschuhe aus Kalbs- Büffel- o.Ä. Leder sind. Und dann tragen sie meist Kleider von H&M o.Ä. wo Frauen in Bangladesh 12 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche für ca. 30€ Kleidung nähen. Oder Sie tragen Echtleder Schuhe für 40€ wo das Leder mit höher Wahrscheinlichkeit von geklauten heiligen Rinder aus Indien stammt. 

Aber Back to Topic.

Ich finde es halt etwas fraglich für einen Kunstleder Stuhl 300€+ auszugeben wenn man Kunstleder-Stühle schon für unter 50€ bekommt.


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juni 2015)

sucheGamingPC schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht einen Echtlederstuhl für 300€.
> Das mit den leidenden Tieren ist Quatsch. Klar wenn du bei Deichmann Echtlederschuhe für 40€ kaufst, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern wenn da irgendwas nicht richtig gelaufen ist ( in Moralischer Sicht ). Wenn du aber Waren, egal ob Schuhe, Möbel etc. aus echt Leder kaufst und darauf achtest woher das Leder kommt ( Nachfragen, zertifizieren lassen ) dann ist daran nichts verwerflich.
> Genauso ist es mit Fell, ich kaufe z.B. immer Winterjacken mit echtes Fell, z.B. mit Rentierfell o.Ä. und das ist dann zertifiziert, mein weiß wann und wo das Tier geschossen wurde. Und da ist auch nichts verwerfliches dran, viele Familien in Sibirien, Alaska etc. züchten seit hunderte Jahre z.B. Renntiere und leben von dem Fleisch und Fell und es werden nur Tiere erlegt die den Winter sowieso nicht überleben. Das ist denen ihre Existenz.
> 
> ...


Auf deinen Aspekt mit dem Leder gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein. 

Die "Technik" und Qualität ist sehr viel höher als bei den Stühlen bis 150 Euro aber muss ja jeder selber wissen was man seinen Rücken mit solchen günstigen Stühlen antut...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Juni 2015)

@sucheGamingPC ist deine Sache, wenn du mehr ausgeben willst für deine Bedürfnisse. Das ist ja kein Problem. Mein Problem war eher die Tiefe und die Ergonomie beim Bürostuhl. Welche mir immer im Kreuz zu gute kam resp. eben nicht. Durch die korrekte Höhe und der Einstellung des Winkels habe ich nun meine korrekte Position einnehmen können. Ich war auch im Fachgeschäft aber Leder wurde mir zu schnell warm und da brauche ich was, was weniger anfälliger ist und das wäre ein luftdurchzogene Lehne oder Kunstleder. Am Schluss kommt es drauf an was einem es wert ist.

Gruss Patrick


----------

